# Is Sirius radio a deductible expense for taxes?



## steve hauser (Feb 24, 2015)

I like to have nice music playing on my satellite radio for customers... do you think I can deduct that on my taxes?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

keep a mileage log, nothing beats the standard mileage deduction for this low paying gig.

nothing.

pax like godiva chocolates, maybe add that to your inventory.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Hold out until you get the 12 months for $100 special they have...they don't like to tell you about it but it's there.


----------



## Adam G (Jun 7, 2015)

Cancel each time you're up for renewal. They will offer you a deal every time for about $5 a month. I've been doing it the last 5 years!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adam G said:


> Cancel each time you're up for renewal. They will offer you a deal every time for about $5 a month. I've been doing it the last 5 years!!!


Same here. I do the same with lots of things. All of a sudden the price comes down when you are walking away.

Plus ALWAYS ask for discounts EVERYWHERE. Damn near everything is negotiable. Department stores, grocery stores, etc.

You can get free tint and a year or two if free or cut rate maintenance on damn near every car (new or used) you buy at a dealer if they offer you an acceptable price and you make that a condition at that price.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, you can deduct it as an entertainment expense on top of the mileage deduction.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Why pay for Sirius? Download Pandora and its free. You can skip a few songs per cycle as well!


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

steve hauser said:


> I like to have nice music playing on my satellite radio for customers... do you think I can deduct that on my taxes?


Is it that bad, the uber dream is not what it seems I guess, lol.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yes, you can deduct it as an entertainment expense on top of the mileage deduction.


I agree, though, if you use it for personal use too you can't take the full amount. I would probably take a % based on business vs total miles driven.


----------

